# Nass 2012



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyone know where it is being held next year?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

According to people who were at the WDA meeting at the Host Hotel....it is supposed to be held somewhere here in the Mid West.
They wanted the venue to be held in CT.....but the majority of members at the meeting, voiced their opinions and requested it be held more "central"....so it would be fair to participants on both coasts.
That's all that I've heard though....


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you Robin, seems fair, the East Coast had 2 years in a row, share the wealth, I would love it back here on the West Coast.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Texas Texas Texas !!


----------



## Elana55 (Jun 27, 2009)

I heard Kansas.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

oooh I hope it is Kansas, that would be interesting! I have not been to that area.


----------



## Elana55 (Jun 27, 2009)

KC Missouri is awesome... lots of fountains and public art with good dining and very nice shop.. restaurants.. including the famous KC Masterpiece. I recommend the "burnt ends..." 

I have been to the area twice.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

awesome! Maybe we can all go meet up with Yvonne also. She is switching to WDA.


----------



## Elana55 (Jun 27, 2009)

I won't have anything to show unless I have my dog titled. Since I believe in getting the dog solid BEFORE titling and then keeping the work up I know we won't be ready.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

I heard they picked Chicago. Can anyone confirm? 

Chicago is not that far from me, and it would be cool to go!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes.....the 2012 NASS will be held in Cook County, Illinois......which is the Chicago area.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Woohoo! That is close by!

I may be able to attend! Exciting!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Yes.....the 2012 NASS will be held in Cook County, Illinois......which is the Chicago area.


Yay! My old stomping grounds! I'll be there


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

...Canada, our true north native land, always so far away from action.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Thought I'd get this thread bumped up a bit now that NASS is getting closer...

The website is up and running. Host hotel is taking reservations and I just booked my rooms! I am very excited. I hope to show my female Wiva in the 18-24 class. I am very excited about her development. She is progressing very nicely with training. We will get our BH this year and hope to get our 1 next spring! We would like to get a nice high SG at NASS. She has not been shown since Jan, and I am itching to get her out in the show ring! 

I will be attending with the Drache Feld crew. We will mostly have puppies showing this year. Hope to see everyone there! 

Robina: you better watch Zora or else... LOL


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

HAHA!...don't temp me!....she made me crazy today....*spoiled, pampered, Carlos lover!*......I just might put her in your car.....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would go but I already have plane tickets to visit my cousins and best friend in DC that weekend and I'm trying to also swing two Schutzhund trials and a breed survey for Nikon before Thanksgiving!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> HAHA!...don't temp me!....she made me crazy today....*spoiled, pampered, Carlos lover!*......I just might put her in your car.....


YAY!! That's what I gotta do...get you at a weak moment, grab me some Zora, and then RUN like a bat outta ****! 



Liesje said:


> I would go but I already have plane tickets to visit my cousins and best friend in DC that weekend and I'm trying to also swing two Schutzhund trials and a breed survey for Nikon before Thanksgiving!


Darn! Would love to meet you sometime! 
Good luck on the titles and breed survey!


----------

